# Interceptor Heart Health...



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Again 
Was wondering what you all give your Chi's. for "Heart Worm Health"??
I give mine "Interceptor" from vet. 
Is Interceptor okay??? No probs. on it, just wondering.
And... I heard of some folks useing New Revolve because it
kills ear mites, fleas, ticks, mange, and heart worms all in one,
when applied monthly to there fur.
I sure liked the concept to that, but I've always kinda been one
of them folks,if it sounds too good to be true, It Is... lol..
I would not want all them chemicals on my little guy. Nooo way, so we
stick with Interceptor pills. Well, hey,,, each to there own, I was
just pondering what you use for Heart worm treatment??
Blessings... HUGS!!!!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I use HeartGuard Plus; I've used it for years on all my dogs and never had a problem. I am also suspicious of treatments that claim to treat so many things; how many different chemicals do they contain? Even living in the Rust Belt, I treat year-'round, since you really never know when an early or late warm spell will bring the nasty little monsters back out, and we sometimes go south on vaca in the off season.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We also use Heartgard Plus for ours. I've looked into Inteceptor but I've had good luck with the Heartgard so figured I'd stick with it.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks. I may check into heart guard plus but am pleased
with Interceptor as well, just wondering if there may be better
out there.

MChi's...
Your Chi's. are georgeous... 
I think Marley just looks like a cutie.
It and Mitilda look like there from the same
litter. Cuties... Cuties....
Blessings.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I use Interceptor too! Have for years and I love it...no problems  I had to give Lacey the heartguard plus last month because she was not 2 pounds yet. She just hit the 2lb mark the other day so Im happy she will get the Interceptor now too :hello1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine are all given interceptor as well, I have to special order it from an online pharmacy as our vet carries Iverhart and I don't like that one at all. Nor do I want to pay the vet's prices!


----------

